# zone wire repair



## kwo7736 (12 mo ago)

I was digging hole for another of Wifey's plants and nicked a zone wire (red one), I _*think*_ it's through the insulation to bare wire. Can I just use electrical tape or do i need to cut out that piece, add a splice and so on. The damaged area is about two feet from a valve box so I guess I could replace that section, if needed...

Comments?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I would use liquid electrical tape on it, or coat it in silicone.


----------



## kwo7736 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply, Grizzly and sorry for not replying sooner...unfortunately, I nicked it again a little farther down so I ended up replacing a five foot section and used grease caps. To my surprise, everything works now!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Glad you got it fixed.


----------

